# Thoughts on late model A8?



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm not ready to retire my '03 540i just yet, but have always liked the current/previous generation A8's (moreso than the A4/A6's). 

I've never owned an Audi and was just wondering if anyone here has and if so, what your thoughts/experiences were.

I'd probably contemplate an '08 with sports package. Undecided about long wheelbase or not.

Have never driven an A8, so don't know that I'd even like it. Not considering a 7er (I think the old 740i sports are getting a little long in the tooth now and I don't care for the current/most recent gen 7er). 

It'll prolly be a used A8 or used (current gen) 5er in the next 12-18 months.

I don't need quattro and realize I'd be taking a weight/performance penalty for it.

Thoughts/opinions?


----------



## shamulater (Apr 25, 2007)

We own an A6 Avant...wonderful car as far as luxury drives go. With that, if you have enjoyed the more performance oriented nature of BMW, you'd probably be disappointed with the Audi. Thats not meant as a negative against Audi as both cars are near equal in my opinion...it's just that Audi lacks the driver sensations normally associated with BMW. I turn all my own wrenches and my only gripe with Audi is that they are incredible difficult to work on...something to consider if you plan on keeping the car past it's warranty period. As far as mechanical problems go, our Audi has seen less issues than the BMW even though both cars have been remarkably trouble free...generally only minor issues. I guess we'll see how I feel about that statement when I change the Audi timing belt this coming summer.
In my opinion...the Audi is a great car...pleasure to travel in...very comfortable and extremely solid at speed. Handling is good but very, very muted...numb steering. The small amount of service/warranty work done by Audi was handled very well...I was impressed by it.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

shamulater said:


> We own an A6 Avant...wonderful car as far as luxury drives go. With that, if you have enjoyed the more performance oriented nature of BMW, you'd probably be disappointed with the Audi. Thats not meant as a negative against Audi as both cars are near equal in my opinion...it's just that Audi lacks the driver sensations normally associated with BMW. I turn all my own wrenches and my only gripe with Audi is that they are incredible difficult to work on...something to consider if you plan on keeping the car past it's warranty period. As far as mechanical problems go, our Audi has seen less issues than the BMW even though both cars have been remarkably trouble free...generally only minor issues. I guess we'll see how I feel about that statement when I change the Audi timing belt this coming summer.
> In my opinion...the Audi is a great car...pleasure to travel in...very comfortable and extremely solid at speed. Handling is good but very, very muted...numb steering. The small amount of service/warranty work done by Audi was handled very well...I was impressed by it.


Thanks! That's probably my #1 concern right there--will the Audi's driver experience (handling/suspension/feedback) be as good as BMW's (which has already gone downhill the past few years in my book). The last Audi I drove was the A4 (1.8, 2.8, S4) back in '01 when I ended up buying my 330i. Even then, come to think of it, BMWNA had screwed with the steering feel of the e46 and many of us (myself included) had them retrofit something or other (I forget what part now) in order to make the steering less numb/isolated.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

And to some extent it would be like going to a used 7er from your E39. Lots of whiz-bang cool gizmos but better have a good warranty! :yikes:


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

> I don't need quattro and realize I'd be taking a weight/performance penalty for it.


All A8s are quattros.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

jagu said:


> All A8s are quattros.


my point exactly--i realize that the A8's are quattros and i really don't need/want the AWD (and the performance penalty that comes along with). i'm enamored by the extensive use of aluminum in the frame, the larger chassis, quality of audi's interior, etc.

i don't even know if audi has/had a sports package for the a8 but i guess i'll continue to research and should probably try to drive one before going too far down this path...


----------



## shamulater (Apr 25, 2007)

hts said:


> my point exactly--i realize that the A8's are quattros and i really don't need/want the AWD (and the performance penalty that comes along with). i'm enamored by the extensive use of aluminum in the frame, the larger chassis, quality of audi's interior, etc.
> 
> i don't even know if audi has/had a sports package for the a8 but i guess i'll continue to research and should probably try to drive one before going too far down this path...


 I'd be interested in hearing your impressions once you test drive the A8....or better yet...the S8.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

shamulater said:


> I'd be interested in hearing your impressions once you test drive the A8....or better yet...the S8.


Audi A8 Compared to BMW750ix


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

I'd be tempted to look for a pre owned VW Phaeton W12 instead.
.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

hts said:


> my point exactly--i realize that the A8's are quattros and i really don't need/want the AWD (and the performance penalty that comes along with). i'm enamored by the extensive use of aluminum in the frame, the larger chassis, quality of audi's interior, etc.
> 
> i don't even know if audi has/had a sports package for the a8 but i guess i'll continue to research and should probably try to drive one before going too far down this path...


I test drove a new A8 short body when I had my 2001 740 sport (short). The a8 drove comparably to it. I think a loaded a8 will be a great car to own so far as it's a CPO.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I'd be tempted to look for a pre owned VW Phaeton W12 instead.
> .


Why would you want a car that weighs literally a ton more? An A8 W12 is much lighter than the equivalent Phaeton, while an S8 (not exactly a slouch with its V10) would probably be the most sporting.

Also, VW CPO runs 5yr/60K miles while Audi's is 6yr/100K


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

A8? Meh, it doesn't register on an enthusiast's radar.


----------

